# 2.5L vs. 1.8T



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

What mods do you think it would take for our 2.5's to be competative performace wise with a 1.8T ?


----------



## Codename-dnb (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L vs. 1.8T (cbrabbit)*

Sell your gti! Get a Rabbit... Mod it out.


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

i have a rabbit lol


----------



## Sarge_MK5 (Jun 22, 2007)

cbrabbit is asking what it would take for a 2.5L to beat a 1.8T


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Sarge_MK5)*

alot of money, my 04 gti went high 14's, my rabbit went high 15's, both bone stock, 
i just spent about 600 on the rabbit for a chip and intake and gained maybe a few tenths and a couple mph... i spent 500 on the gti for a chip and went 14 flat @ 99.8 on stock tires

mod for mod the 1.8t is gonna win due to being FI and faster from the get go, i guess a intake chip exhaust and gutted rabbit might hang with a stock one, but in the end, whats the point??


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

Sell your Rabbit and get a Ferrari. Nah, I was just kidding and trying to simulate those GTI owners.
Back to the topic, I think it's very difficult for a 2.5L to beat a 1.8T. I had a 1.8T as my previous ride and I can tell you it's much faster than my current 2.5L Rabbit. (Stock vs Stock)
As well, 1.8T could get +20whp for just a CHIP (approx., but it's close to that number) 
Conclusion: Not worth the money to mod your 2.5L if your goal is to beat a 1.8T.


----------



## BlackRabbit34 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (ahson)*

I've beaten 1.8T's, just not GTIs with 1.8T cause typically they're modded up the butt


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (BlackRabbit34)*

Unless the kid was a horrible driver, i raced a 1.8t stock for stock and were dead even


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

yeah i thought we were fairly close with the 1.8T's, seems to me with an intake, chip, and exhaust which would put us around 175hp and around 190 in lbs. of torque we'd pull away from a 1.8T.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*

I beat 1.8T's all the time, and believe it or not last night I took a MK2 Jetta Coupe VR6 TWICE on the hwy. He asked me for a 3rd go and I kinda declined (I had to leave a winner).








The car I have a problem with is 2007 Honda Civic SI's


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

hey just curious, wut mods do you have to push those kinda numbers, i saw you have mtl intake, what other mods?


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
The car I have a problem with is 2007 Honda Civic SI's










how much do they take you by?


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: 2.5L vs. 1.8T (cbrabbit)*

Which model? The AWP 180HP models it would take a lot.
The older 150HP models...well, we have as much HP and more torque.


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cbrabbit* »_ 190 *in lbs.* of torque 

That's not very much torque meng.


----------



## Mass Nerder (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_I beat 1.8T's all the time, and believe it or not last night I took a MK2 Jetta Coupe VR6 TWICE on the hwy. He asked me for a 3rd go and I kinda declined (I had to leave a winner).











There's something wrong with that guy's car.
Not hatin'....just sayin'......


----------



## Codename-dnb (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L vs. 1.8T (Codename-dnb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Codename-dnb* »_Sell your gti! Get a Rabbit... Mod it out.































i know crabbit i was fuggin with the gti owners......


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L vs. 1.8T (Codename-dnb)*

o sry, your post kinda through me off, i thought u thought i had a GTI.
No big deal.


----------



## BlueMKV (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

I don't know.....My wife has a Jetta 1.8t with a few mods and that thing is pretty quick. Stock to stock....I don't think the difference is huge, meaning a better driver in a rabbit (and torque) might be able to compensate for the 1.8t's slightly higher HP. Either way, both really great cars!


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: 2.5L vs. 1.8T (cbrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cbrabbit* »_What mods do you think it would take for our 2.5's to be competative performace wise with a 1.8T ?

Thunder Bunny http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fam184 (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erik04gti* »_

mod for mod the 1.8t is gonna win due to being FI and faster from the get go, i guess a intake chip exhaust and gutted rabbit might hang with a stock one, but in the end, whats the point??
 mod for mod 1.8t Is gonna win because its been around a lot longer fi has its limits espically on a 1.8l compared to a fi 2.5l motor I belive when the 2.5 has some years under its belt we will see some very serious power. for instance 240s are seeing some monster hp on engines very similar to the 2.5l in the rabbit but years ago they were going through the same drama we are going through now so just wait in see patience is key


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (fam184)*

yeah i got onto the freeway today and was right behind a 1.8t with some turbo mods and he was pulling away BARLEY. from a roll i dout he would have won


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*

curious as to what model the 1.8T was. GTI, Jetta, etc.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*

The one i raced was a gti


----------



## Doc2Be (Jul 10, 2007)

My old 1.8t (B5) stock for stock was pretty comparable to the 2.5, B5 was heavier though. But chipped and intake, the 1.8t beats the pants off of my 2.5, no questions asked. It would be extremely hard (and expensive) to bring a 2.5 to the level of a 1.8t that has relatively inexpensive mods ($600 for an intake and chip).


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Doc2Be)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doc2Be* »_My old 1.8t (B5) stock for stock was pretty comparable to the 2.5, B5 was heavier though. But chipped and intake, the 1.8t beats the pants off of my 2.5, no questions asked. It would be extremely hard (and expensive) to bring a 2.5 to the level of a 1.8t that has relatively inexpensive mods ($600 for an intake and chip).

My rabbit cost me $330 for the chip, and $220 for the intake bringing it to a grand total of $550. Now i gotta see how it compairs to the 1.8 with the same mods


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_
My rabbit cost me $330 for the chip, and $220 for the intake bringing it to a grand total of $550. Now i gotta see how it compairs to the 1.8 with the same mods

A 1.8T with those mods will straight own you. Because it's boosted the same mods will give the 1.8T alot more power than something NA. but stock to stock the 2.5 has got it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ugotanf (May 9, 2006)

1.8t neva loses


----------



## Mass Nerder (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: (ugotanf)*

Wow.

Is this thread for REAL?


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Mass Nerder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mass Nerder* »_There's something wrong with that guy's car.
Not hatin'....just sayin'......

I see where you're coming from. I honestly do. I was like







when it happened.
But considering we went at it more then once, i'm not stock and I have maybe 300 pounds removed from my rabbit, light weight wheels, great sticky rubber, and the infamous CAI, I started thinking, fack maybe I really did take him.
I thought it was a fluke so I raced my buddies MK VR6 GTi and I barely beat him, i mean barely! Though he did beat me from a standstill. On the hwy the Rabbit is a diff animal, I truely believe we have excellent acceleration from 90-140km compared to other cars. I dunno, it's odd but does anyone notice how much these cars lack from a standstill but fend themselves @ hwy speeds?
It can be done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2pointfive* »_ how much do they take you by? [The 2007 Civic SI's

Standstill its too much to count....








Hwy from 90km roll about 6-7 cars and then I give up. This happens all the time, i've tried so much! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

Nice to see you up and posting again @[email protected] Yes, it's true. The car dogs bad from a standstill and the 6spd Tiptronic transmission makes it worse because it has to pull from engine idle speed. I'd imagine you could get a better start if you had the 5spd manual transmission because you could rev it up a little bit before you took off. But once the car is rolling, the 2.5 really shines. There is no hesitation once up to speed. That's because the 2.5 is designed with a nice European power curve and makes most of its power in the midrange (instead of down low like a V8 or up top like a Honda). But you already knew that didn't you?
And you say you've removed some 300 pounds from your Rabbit. How is that possible with just light weight wheels that you mention? You must've stripped at least part of your interior out. Right? So if you have started stripping your interior, let me ask you this. Have you figured out or do you know how to separate the door clip from the door without destroying it? All I have left is literally the dash, the center console, and the door clips. No seats, no headliner, no carpet or insulation, no interior panels of any kind, no seatbelt assemblies, no spare tire or anything that went with it. Not even curtain airbags anymore. Zip. Nada. Absolutely nothing. And now I'm trying to figure out how to take off the door panels along with the speakers and leaving just the power windows and door locks. After I do that, I swear I will finally be done stripping the car and then I will focus on getting my CAI and exhaust and all the bolt-ons that everyone else is so concerned about. Buuuuut I can't figure out how to do this!!! And it is holding up my entire tuning process. I removed the three screws that hold the door clips in and popped the seal but it doesnt wanna budge any further. And I dont wanna have to destroy my door to get the damn panels off. And yet I can't just live with the door panels in because I'm compelled somehow to keep pressing on since I've come so far. So do I just yank until crap comes off? And then how do I disconnect the door handles from the door clip and still retain my PDLs and PWs? Help me Obi-wan Kenobi, you're my only hope!!!


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

can someone explain to me how the civics are so quick and have hardly any torque?


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cbrabbit* »_can someone explain to me how the civics are so quick and have hardly any torque?

they dont weigh ****


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cbrabbit* »_can someone explain to me how the civics are so quick and have hardly any torque?

well one could argue their lack of torque is a gift, kind of. I say that because when i go from a stand still even kind of hard, I'm spinning the wheels because of the torque, and i have a good set of summer tires (Ecsta MX's). But you see a little civic launch and get like no wheel spin because all of their power is from 5.5k and up.


----------



## Mass Nerder (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
I see where you're coming from. I honestly do. I was like







when it happened.
But considering we went at it more then once, i'm not stock and I have maybe 300 pounds removed from my rabbit, light weight wheels, great sticky rubber, and the infamous CAI, I started thinking, fack maybe I really did take him.
I thought it was a fluke so I raced my buddies MK VR6 GTi and I barely beat him, i mean barely! Though he did beat me from a standstill. On the hwy the Rabbit is a diff animal, I truely believe we have excellent acceleration from 90-140km compared to other cars. I dunno, it's odd but does anyone notice how much these cars lack from a standstill but fend themselves @ hwy speeds?
It can be done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm not really doubting your story......I'm just saying that there is something wrong with that guys car. Seriously.
I beat the living FARK out of a Rabbit (that had at least an exhaust) multiple times in my MK3 VR6 that had a horrible missfire. I've owned 2 1.8Ts too.......I just don't see how a 16 sec (high 15 if I'm being generous) car can work such magic......I don't buy it. I'm calling blind fandboy-ism here....
Sorry man.
I hate threads like these.


_Modified by Mass Nerder at 10:07 PM 8-3-2007_


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_Nice to see you up and posting again @[email protected] Yes, it's true. The car dogs bad from a standstill and the 6spd Tiptronic transmission makes it worse because it has to pull from engine idle speed. I'd imagine you could get a better start if you had the 5spd manual transmission because you could rev it up a little bit before you took off. But once the car is rolling, the 2.5 really shines. There is no hesitation once up to speed. That's because the 2.5 is designed with a nice European power curve and makes most of its power in the midrange (instead of down low like a V8 or up top like a Honda). But you already knew that didn't you?
And you say you've removed some 300 pounds from your Rabbit. How is that possible with just light weight wheels that you mention? You must've stripped at least part of your interior out. Right? So if you have started stripping your interior, let me ask you this. Have you figured out or do you know how to separate the door clip from the door without destroying it? All I have left is literally the dash, the center console, and the door clips. No seats, no headliner, no carpet or insulation, no interior panels of any kind, no seatbelt assemblies, no spare tire or anything that went with it. Not even curtain airbags anymore. Zip. Nada. Absolutely nothing. And now I'm trying to figure out how to take off the door panels along with the speakers and leaving just the power windows and door locks. After I do that, I swear I will finally be done stripping the car and then I will focus on getting my CAI and exhaust and all the bolt-ons that everyone else is so concerned about. Buuuuut I can't figure out how to do this!!! And it is holding up my entire tuning process. I removed the three screws that hold the door clips in and popped the seal but it doesnt wanna budge any further. And I dont wanna have to destroy my door to get the damn panels off. And yet I can't just live with the door panels in because I'm compelled somehow to keep pressing on since I've come so far. So do I just yank until crap comes off? And then how do I disconnect the door handles from the door clip and still retain my PDLs and PWs? Help me Obi-wan Kenobi, you're my only hope!!!

the door handles are part of the panels, if you take them off you'd need to pull on a cable to exit your car. same deal with the power windows: panels leave and take the wiring harnesses with them. You'd have to do some fabrication to keep all that stuff working. 
also the panels have 4 screws holding them on.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

Ah crap, I guess I'll leave it alone then. And where is the fourth screw you speak of? I know there are two on the bottom, one near the top on the inside edge of the door panel and....thats it right?
Anyways, as long as we're all on the topic of what a 2.5 is capable of defeating, a totally stripped Rabbit, or a Jetta/Rabbit with say, a CAI or exhaust is capable of defeating a stock Scion tC. I did. The tC has more oomph to get moving from a dead stop but from third gear on, there is no stopping that 2.5 and that tC fell way behind. He was only ahead by maybe a half a car length to one car length up through 2nd gear. But as soon as third engaged, passed him almost instantaneously and kept pulling on him. The tC is a fine car and I drove both a Rabbit and tC before finally deciding on the Rabbit. While the tC is a nice car, there was just no emotional connection to the car whatsoever. It drives fine, but it's not exciting whatsoever. I finished my test drive and felt nothing for the car. The VW chassis is so much better because it makes you fall in love with it. And while we have compared the Rabbit to the tC many times in this forum since both are the same class of car and have similar performance for similar $$$, no one ever mentions the Hyundai Tiburon GT V6. I know, I know. Who cares? Just a Hyundai right? But it also has very similar performance to our Rabbits and the tC for similar dollars. Does anyone know what the acceleration times are on a 2006-up Hyundai Tiburon GT V6 (5-speed manual)? Or does anyone have any stories about racing their Rabbit against one of these? I'd like to know how the Rabbit stacks up in this kind of engagement. In the end I couldn't commit to buying the Tiburon no matter how good it looks because the interior just feels so insubstantial and cheap, especially compared to the MkV Volkswagens. Sorry if I'm making you Jetta owners feel left out. I've just never driven a MkV Jetta so I can't make a comparison, even though it probably drives very similar to a Rabbit. And how come there are like ZERO 2.5L 2006-up New Beetle owners in this forum?


_Modified by _V-Dubber_ at 11:48 PM 8-3-2007_


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

well yesterday my friend just got a 03 passat 1.8T, so now i have something to see where my 2.5L compares, but i know the passat is a heavier car. It's a really nice car but after driving it, their is no way tht car is faster than my rabbit. Have not driven side by side to see where were at though, hopefully we can tonight.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm confused, doesn't the old 1.8T(150hp) have even a better 0-60 time than the Rabbit. I'm pretty sure I'm right. I realize that 0-60 isn't everything though.


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (Bob Weaver)*

i see you have a 1.8T and a 2.5L, which one do you think is quicker?


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

I have no mods and I smoked a 2005 GLI off the line.


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cbrabbit* »_i see you have a 1.8T and a 2.5L, which one do you think is quicker?

You know there are times that the 'old' 1.8T "feels" quicker. I think the reason for that is the feel of the turbo. Plus the availability of torque at lower RPM's than the Rabbit. Then there are times that the 2.5 feels quicker. I'd say stock for stock it is real close. 
I don't believe that people are taking the 180hp 1.8T with their Rabbits. I just don't buy it. Stock for stock anyway.


_Modified by Mike Gordon at 1:59 PM 8-8-2007_


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (Mike Gordon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Gordon* »_
You know there are times that the 'old' 1.8T "feels" quicker. I think the reason for that is the feel of the turbo. Plus the availability of torque at lower RPM's than the Rabbit. Then there are times that the 2.5 feels quicker. I'd say stock for stock it is real close. 
I don't believe that people are taking the 180hp 1.8T with their Rabbits. I just don't buy it. Stock for stock anyway.

_Modified by Mike Gordon at 1:59 PM 8-8-2007_

Well believe it cause I straight owned 2 stock 180bhp GTI 1.8T's from a dead stop to 80, and I ran a 98 E36 M3 with 70k on it bone stock from a 1st gear roll and was dead even with him til the middle of 3rd. Final outcome the M had me by 3 cars at 120mph. It's really about who's behind the wheel.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: 2.5L vs. 1.8T (cbrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cbrabbit* »_What mods do you think it would take for our 2.5's to be competative performace wise with a 1.8T ?

Heh...the soon to be released *NEUSPEED* turbo kit for the 2.5L Rabbit and Jettas.







We will be doing a press release on them as soon as they're ready to ship, so be on the look-out here on the Vortex.
As seen in VW of A's Thunder Bunny Rabbit built by Aaron Neumann and *NEUSPEED*.


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L vs. 1.8T (MJM Autohaus)*

can not wait for the day neuspeed finalizes their turbo, i think its time to start setting aside some cash every paycheck.


----------



## Vr6Heathen (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: 2.5L vs. 1.8T (cbrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cbrabbit* »_can not wait for the day neuspeed finalizes their turbo, i think its time to start setting aside some cash every paycheck. 

I'm kinda disapointed with the numbers I've been hearing about the kit. 230hp or so







Kinda weak in my opinion, I want to get a rabbit pretty bad. They were talking like 7lbs of boost.







WE can run 20+ psi on stock turbos.
OH and by the way, mod for mod, 1.8t will be faster, doesnt even matter if its the 150 hp model wich I have. I have basically a chip, full exhaust and a lightened flywheel, and I've been running low 14's on crap tires and babying it off the line.








STill hope to own a rabbit one day.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Mass Nerder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mass Nerder* »_I'm not really doubting your story......I'm just saying that there is something wrong with that guys car. Seriously.
I beat the living FARK out of a Rabbit (that had at least an exhaust) multiple times in my MK3 VR6 that had a horrible missfire. I've owned 2 1.8Ts too.......I just don't see how a 16 sec (high 15 if I'm being generous) car can work such magic......I don't buy it. I'm calling blind fandboy-ism here....
Sorry man.
I hate threads like these.

_Modified by Mass Nerder at 10:07 PM 8-3-2007_

Sorry to burst your bubble but it happened.
And according to some other posters, quite frequently.
PS: I'm not talking stock. I've invested $100 CND in my Rabbit for performance. And yanked out a lot of stuff to see the difference. From stock I am 289 lbs lighter.
I will be putting the parts I removed back very soon, it sucks driving a car with no interior...lol.
Maybe you're racing stock rabbits? Exhausts don't accomplish much, atleast the CAI add's a decent amount of bang. Either they are poor drivers or you have a lot of mods on your MK2 VR.
I've killed MK2 VR Jetta and GTi (2), MK3 VR Jettas (3), and MK4 12V VR Jetta, Lost to MK4 GTi (24v fed it to me).
By far the MK2 GTi was the hardest to beat, but i've done it. As for beating it stock? I don't think so.
Next up, getting chipped and exhaust then 1.8T is in line.










_Modified by @[email protected] at 3:59 AM 8-9-2007_


----------



## Mass Nerder (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

A MK2 VR6 is a low 14 sec car. All day long. You're not even close to bursting my bubble.

I think YOU'RE the one dealing with probably the WORST drivers ever.
Lucky you.

This place is frustrating and HILARIOUS at the same time. A 16 second car MAGICALLY becomes quicker than low 14 second cars JUST WITH AN INTAKE! OMFG!!11!! IT'S TRUE!!! I DID IT!!!!











_Modified by Mass Nerder at 3:45 PM 8-9-2007_


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L vs. 1.8T (Vr6Heathen)*

I'm really interested to see how the NA engine will perform with boost. I imagine its going to have a sick power band.


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: 2.5L vs. 1.8T (digitaltim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_I'm really interested to see how the NA engine will perform with boost. I imagine its going to have a sick power band.

this is true, but I imagine traction will be the issue at that point.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

eh, should be the same it is w/ any high power front drive vehicle, or even modified GTI's for that matter.


----------



## thug4life (Jun 29, 2007)

how much will this thing cost


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (thug4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thug4life* »_how much will this thing cost

Your first born, a few fingers and MAYBE a kindney.


----------



## Blacked2.5s (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: (Uberbunni)*

Lets see, if I'm not mistaken, you can sell your left nut for $16,000. That's enough, right?


----------



## diduceme (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: (Mass Nerder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mass Nerder* »_Wow.

Is this thread for REAL?

Not trying to be a hater but I agree with this guy.
14.6 stock in my 1.8t.. I don't think any rabbits will be running that time stock, even the new one with the power increase.
/flamesuit on.. ijust happened to surf into this thread, I will go quietly back to the 2.0t forums, so as not to stir up the natives
















_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_
Well believe it cause I straight owned 2 stock 180bhp GTI 1.8T's from a dead stop to 80, and I ran a 98 E36 M3 with 70k on it bone stock from a 1st gear roll and was dead even with him til the middle of 3rd. Final outcome the M had me by 3 cars at 120mph. It's really about who's behind the wheel.








 
So I won't say anything about the gti guys other than they probably had a bad launch.
the m3 I have a problem with, because on the interstate from a 50 roll in my 2.0t GLI a 97 m3 coupe with just exhaust probably put like 4 maybe more cars on me by 110-120. 
So... 
I do believe there are factory freaks though. so







to any rabbit out there owning people left and right. It's all in the Vw family right?


_Modified by diduceme at 5:28 PM 8-14-2007_


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*

Finally got a chance to race my friends 1.8T, are cars are pretty much dead even, sometimes he pulled away from me and sometimes i pulled away from him. But i took him every time from a dead stop but from a roll were pretty much side by side.


----------



## oceanjetta (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*

Wow, what is technical about this thread? Go back to the Mk5 forum, really and stop doggin on the 2.5.


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (oceanjetta)*

my first post was about wut mods would it take for our cars to be competitive with a stock 1.8T, i didn't relize we were as close as we were stock for stock. I guess the technical part go lost awhile ago though.


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

THE 1.8T NAVAR LOSES?!?!?!!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111


----------

